# Cash in Hand Employment



## asifvv2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi my wife has been working as a shop assistant 16 hours a week. She is paid weekly cash in hand. She has been working since january 2013. I am applying under Cat B and going to combine my annual salary of 14000. She has earned £4685 from a previous job within last 12 months. So I want to know :

Q1. can she combine her income from the cash in hand employement??(She gets pay slips for them but because its only £99 there has been no Tax or NI deductions from it so far).

Q2. She hasent been putting them in her account straight away. she saves them and sometimes puts some money in together in account, sometimes she pays off credit cards and sometimes just spend cash will that be an issue?


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm not very sure about this to be honest. Seemingly, if your wife receives pay-slips for her work but it isn't taxed as it is only a modest wage it isn't cash-in-hand. Cash-in-hand tends to refer to undeclared work and I'd be very surprised if an employer paying people cash-in-hand would take the time (or indeed the risk) to write out pay-slips. If you could explain to me exactly what you are applying for I may be able to help further but I'm not sure what Category B is sorry.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Billy England said:


> If you could explain to me exactly what you are applying for I may be able to help further but I'm not sure what Category B is sorry.


If you don't know what Category B is, then you can't help.


----------



## asifvv2 (Apr 26, 2013)

My appointment for FLR (M) is on 15th april.

I am applying for FLR (M) I am currently employed for past 11 months with anual salary of 14000.So far from this employment I have earned a total of £12826.

my wife has been working from july2012 with an agency till december 2012 and she earned a total of £4485 from that employment. Than from January she found a part time job with a company as a shop assistant. She works 16 hours each week and gets paid £99 each week.The owner pays her cash £99 each week. He gives her payslips as well each week. So to meet the £18600 requirement I have to show that we have earned £18600 for the period between 15 may 2012 to 15 may 2013.

My Wages (12826) + My wifes previous employment income ( £4485) + her current employment which is cash in hand (1188)+my previous employment (250)=18749

The only concern is my wife's current employment is paid by cash which dont go to account all the time we use it sometimes to meet weekly requirements. Can they object on it???


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

So for your wife's income to count, you would have had to deposit it all into the bank. If it doesn't all go into the bank, then only the amount that does go into the bank counts. So for example, if she got £100 per week, and deposited it all, then all £100, plus the taxes listed on the payslip would count. If she got £100 per week, but only deposited £50, then only 50 counts toward the requirement, because that is the amount that can be verified.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary 
part 5.5.3
The gross amount of any cash income may be used in meeting the financial requirement, where the correct tax has been paid on that income and where all the relevant evidential
requirements in Appendix FM-SE are met. So, for example, where a person‟s wage slips 24 show their gross cash income and the tax paid, and their specified bank statements show all
of that post - tax income, they can count the gross amount of the cash income shown on the wage slips towards the financial requirement. But, where that person‟s specified bank statements only show a proportion of that post-tax income, only the amount shown on the bank statements can be counted towards the financial requirement.


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

Well according to Nyclon I can't help but thankyou for explaining Asifvv2. I can tell you that £99 for sixteen hours work a week doesn't quite meet the national minimum wage, only by a few pence bare in mind, but, knowing the system they most likely would be inclined to make a big deal of it and the fact that the wage doesn't always go in to your account and as a result sometimes goes unrecorded could also cause problems for you when combining the salaries to show that you collectively earned £18,600. Hopefully the pay-slips will serve as sufficient proof but I would advise you to visit your local Citizen's Advice Bureau if you haven't already? It can sometimes take time to get an appointment as they've suffered a lot of funding cuts but I'd say it's worth a try for some professional advice as they will most definitely have the answers that you need.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Billy England said:


> I would advise you to visit your local Citizen's Advice Bureau if you haven't already? It can sometimes take time to get an appointment as they've suffered a lot of funding cuts but I'd say it's worth a try for some professional advice as they will most definitely have the answers that you need.


The CAB are not immigration experts and so cannot be expected to know how to advise visa applicants.


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

nyclon said:


> The CAB are not immigration experts and so cannot be expected to know how to advise visa applicants.


And neither are you Nyclon. The CAB are a very useful resource and I'm certain that they offer advice relating to finances which is to one extent or another clearly what's required, they exclude nobody from making an appointment which is actually kind of the whole point


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Billy England said:


> And neither are you Nyclon. The CAB are a very useful resource and I'm certain that they offer advice relating to finances which is to one extent or another clearly what's required, they exclude nobody from making an appointment which is actually kind of the whole point


I may not be an immigration expert but like most of the people who give advice on this forum, I have taken the time to familiarize myself with the visa process.

Sorry mate, but you're completely wrong on this one and it seems a bit out of your depth. He's not asking for help with his finances, he's asking for help with his spouse visa application. The CAB are not going to be able to advise him nor should they on this matter because they are not immigration specialists so they cannot be relied upon to give accurate immigration advice. The CAB can help with a lot of issues but this isn't one of them.

mehemlynn has given the appropriate advice on this matter.


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

nyclon said:


> I may not be an immigration expert but like most of the people who give advice on this forum, I have taken the time to familiarize myself with the visa process.
> 
> Sorry mate, but you're completely wrong on this one and it seems a bit out of your depth. He's not asking for help with his finances, he's asking for help with his spouse visa application. The CAB are not going to be able to advise him nor should they on this matter because they are not immigration specialists so they cannot be relied upon to give accurate immigration advice. The CAB can help with a lot of issues but this isn't one of them.
> 
> mehemlynn has given the appropriate advice on this matter.


Indeed, Mehemlynn has provided the most appropriate advice on this matter and judging by the essay that you just posted, you could also have offered some appropriate advice had you not instead decided to pick at every single thing that I had to say on the matter. 

I'm all for correcting somebody if they are wrong (as you have just done by commenting on my knowledge of this post or indeed, lack thereof) and as I just did by commenting on your attitude problem. 

In any case, right or wrong, I don't know about you, but I've got better things to do than have an arguement via the internet and so on that note, good evening "mate"!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Billy England said:


> Indeed, Mehemlynn has provided the most appropriate advice on this matter and judging by the essay that you just posted, you could also have offered some appropriate advice had you not instead decided to pick at every single thing that I had to say on the matter.


I pointed out that you didn't seem to have the expertise to answer the question. Being helpful is fine, but the visa process is an expensive proposition for most people and giving inaccurate information could cause a visa application to be unsuccessful. 



> I'm all for correcting somebody if they are wrong (as you have just done by commenting on my knowledge of this post or indeed, lack thereof) and as I just did by commenting on your attitude problem.


Pointing out bad or inaccurate information does not constitute an attitude problem. The OP should be made aware if information isn't accurate.


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

My apologies to the OP for any confusion that may have been caused through my comments on his finances and best of luck to him. I never actually referred to the immigration process (only briefly in the context of the CAB) as I have no knowledge relating to it and I don't claim to have, although you may like to read through each and every one of the posts that I submitted on this topic and quote me if I did Nyclon as you rather seem to enjoy doing so. 

I actually tried to help out regarding his evidence of income(s) and rightly or wrongly didn't take in to account that the financial evidence he may have to provide (pay-slips, account details etc) would be particularly different from any financial evidence that I might occasionally have to supply the authorities with from time to time.

Oh well, it's time for me to stick to what I said and find something better to do. I'd be mortified if you put another qoute on me and made me out to look as though I had dementia as opposed to merely being "out of my depth"! Rule on big fella, the forum's yours.


----------



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/149646-new-annex-fm-section-fm-1-7-april-2013-a.html

Here is a thread Joppa posted regarding new rules for cash in hand employment. As mehemlynn has advised, what was actually deposited into the bank account is what will be counted towards the requirement.


----------



## asifvv2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the information. One last thing please. my wife has used her cash in hand wage to pay for my credit card. Can that be counted towards her income as a proof is there on my credit card statement? or does it has to go in her own account? credit card bill was paid in bank direct as cash????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. It has to go into her own bank account first.


----------



## asifvv2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks joopa. One last question can the wages be going into a joint account? In my and her name?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

mehemlynn said:


> So for your wife's income to count, you would have had to deposit it all into the bank. If it doesn't all go into the bank, then only the amount that does go into the bank counts. So for example, if she got £100 per week, and deposited it all, then all £100, plus the taxes listed on the payslip would count. If she got £100 per week, but only deposited £50, then only 50 counts toward the requirement, because that is the amount that can be verified.
> 
> The gross amount of any cash income may be used in meeting the financial requirement, where the correct tax has been paid on that income and where all the relevant evidential
> requirements in Appendix FM-SE are met. So, for example, where a person‟s wage slips 24 show their gross cash income and the tax paid, and their specified bank statements show all
> of that post - tax income, they can count the gross amount of the cash income shown on the wage slips towards the financial requirement. But, where that person‟s specified bank statements only show a proportion of that post-tax income, only the amount shown on the bank statements can be counted towards the financial requirement.



Hello,

i Hope you guys can help me with the following question.
I want to apply for my UK spouse visa, my UK husbands employment helps us meet the financial requirement.
I have a cash in hand employment in my country. Do i also have to send proof of my employment just to prove that i have a job and i am willing to work in the UK.
Is it good for me to submit my bachelor certificate and credentials to prove that i can be employed in England? 

Please advice, thanks a lot!

Please advise. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't keep tugging question on another thread. You have now peppered this forum with multiple queries. Ask one question and await reply before posing others and don't hog the forum! And it's early morning here in UK where most regulars and experts are located so don't expect a lot of activities for several hours.


----------

